# Catering name help?



## tekess (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey all, great site and I look forward to your input. I have been competing in bbq competitions for the last couple of years, and am finally ready to take the leap and start a catering business. We have had a successful run of wins, and the time seems to be right. However…should I use the name of my competition team for the catering business, or should I create something new???

For example, if my team name was bubba q, would you also cater under that name? Do you think such a name could cost you deals by those who may have an unfavorable image come to mind using the word bubba? The above was just an example, team name could also be oinks and squeals, hog and heffer, moo oink cluck, etc…I think you get my point…Would a name like southern hospitality be more favorable than oinks and squeals when it comes to barbecue foods?

Any other names you think would be more appropriate?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Not an easy question to answer since it all depends on you, your personality, and what kind of image of you and your company and your product that you want people to visualize when they hear your name. By nature I think with barbeque catering for example, most people picture something more "out-there" ie more fun and relaxed, vs formal, like "Southwest Professional Catering Co" or sommat.

My advice would be to get suggestions from people who know you and have seen your work (your competitions) so they know your style. You may very well find the perfect name that way.

And btw, Oinks and Squeals is an awesome name! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## bonesdilligaf (Feb 10, 2012)

hi Tekess,

being that I am in a similar situation, i feel your pain...

bbq tends to come with a certain stigma and the names of comp teams are designed for the bbq world, and not the fine dining.

that being said, having a winning record and tying that in to your catering business should not hurt you if you are doing a bbq catering concept.

now... if you are going to be more versatile, the name may hurt you.

am I making sense?

I am presently in a similar situation...

I have plans to open a bar/rest with a concept and have a name that fits the concept very well....

however, being a year or two away from actually opening the doors, I am looking at doing some catering to get me by and also to perfect some recipes / get customer feedback...

my name does not fit / work for the catering end of the business.

have you considered possibly adding the name of the team to a generic business name?

like "At your home BBQ" with an addition like

"by the Bubba BBQ competition team"

so you can tie in and also show it's a separate entity.

just my two cents...

~Bones~


----------

